# Best way to use SHOCK COLLARS



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

That was great! Loved it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dave, knowing you posted it, I wasn't surprised.:biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Good one!


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

What a great post! Thanks! That's just how I would use one too! OK, maybe I'd advise the owner to wear it..... hehehehehe


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ound:
I was almost not going to read this since I would never even consider using an invisible fence, but I was curious since you posted and I should have known better. We are getting a physical fence put in for Timmy and my brother, who has an invisible fence, thinks I'm nuts. I said just because you use an invisible fence doesn't mean I need one and even if your dog only needed to be shocked once to learn not to go near "the flags" doesn't justify your actions. I would never do that to my dog. Yes it was a bit heated but he thinks he knows best.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Do they sell them for humans too?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

jabojenny said:


> ound:
> I was almost not going to read this since I would never even consider using an invisible fence, but I was curious since you posted and I should have known better. We are getting a physical fence put in for Timmy and my brother, who has an invisible fence, thinks I'm nuts. I said just because you use an invisible fence doesn't mean I need one and even if your dog only needed to be shocked once to learn not to go near "the flags" doesn't justify your actions. I would never do that to my dog. Yes it was a bit heated but he thinks he knows best.


he obviously has never heard any of the horror stories with inv. fences. Not only that, but they do nothing to protect your dog from someone or some dog from coming in.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Carefulove said:


> Do they sell them for humans too?


One could only wish. I have a list of candidates. :suspicious:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Made me laugh!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

heres a funny video, this is why shock collars are stupid, when even humans, who I think are better at pain handeling, are screaming


----------

